# Cut Prairie Plastics



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I got bored yesterday and removed the racks ,cut the plastics,shortened the snorks, and modified my front bumper:rockn: give me your opinions, the last pic is stock for comparison


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks good, definetly more sporty looking. You should fab up a 'prerunner' type front bumper for it.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah I was thinkin about something that stays below the fenders completley kinda like a sport quad type bumper and also need a grab bar for the back(no wheelies for now nothing but plastic to catch it ) Just tryin to be different


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't like it...put it back like it was...:flames:

Hahaha just messen. Looks better then i would have thought. Looks sportier.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That would take a lot of super glue!! HA HA HA Thanks Metal Man and TX4PLAY for the compliments


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i like it the way it was before. what are you gonna tie the ice chest down to?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

My wifes quad!!! HA HA . I have carried a cooler for years and it always gets in the way ,all my buddies just piled stuff in my cooler untill I had this huge UGLY cooler strapped to my quad and i have decided to build a IRS quad for boggin so I am going to build a brute KILLER with the Mistress


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The only reason it's not a Brute KILLER now is the SRA. 

Removing the fender flares and cutting the plastics = you gonna get REAL muddy

Looks good I think. It may just have to grow on me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks a lot faster now! :rockn:


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I like it, and agree with the above, nice sportier look to it


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i like your idea but i love my racks cant go without them


----------



## stayalert (Jun 22, 2009)

what did you cut the plastics with, i have a team green prairie i want to do the same to


----------



## kawirecoveryman (Jun 4, 2009)

i liked it better the way it was...jk...looks good bubba


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

stayalert said:


> what did you cut the plastics with, i have a team green prairie i want to do the same to


 Razor knife and patience:bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

kawirecoveryman said:


> i liked it better the way it was...jk...looks good bubba


 Thanks bubba ,you had any luck with the beast?


----------

